# [solved] wo sind meine kernel module

## Simonheld

Hi, 

Ich habe kürzlich gentoo auf einer neuen Platte neu installiert wobei ich den sprung von kernel 2.6 auf kernel 3.1.6 gemacht habe.

wie ich inzwischen rausgefunden habe gibt es 

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d

```

nicht mehr, statt dessen gibt es nun die 

```

/etc/conf.d/modules

```

wie auch immer, nachdem ich den kernel gebacken und die kernelmodule instaliiert hatte mit

```

make && make modules_install

```

und neustartete, stellte ich fest dass net.eth0 nicht existierte da ds entsprechene kernel modul nicht geladen hatte.

ein 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (chroot) Balrog / # find /lib/modules/3.1.6-gentoo/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
> 
> /lib/modules/3.1.6-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko
> ...

 

lieferte nur diese Module, was mir als zu wenig erscheint.

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt?

In der kernel-configuration via "make menuconfig" hab ich eigentlich nur die ext4-Unterstützung zusätzlich aktiviert und ansonsten die Voreinstellungen übernommen, da ich den Eindruck hatte das passt sonst alles.

```

(chroot) Balrog / # lspci          

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD780 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e_GFX and HT1 K8 part

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0ca3 (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

04:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

(chroot) Balrog / # 

```

nach dem installieren der kernel-quellen hab ich ausserdem

ein 

```

emerge nvidia-drivers

```

sowie

```

eselect  opengl set nvidia

```

ausgeführt.

```

(chroot) Balrog / # cat /etc/conf.d/modules 

# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

# The most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_3_0="scsi_wait_scan nvidia"

modules="r8169"

#modules_2="ipv6"

#modules="ohci1394"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

# Again, the most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="debug2"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="debug3"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="debug4"

#module_ieee1394_args_2="debug5"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

(chroot) Balrog / # 

```

Last edited by Simonheld on Fri Dec 30, 2011 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuhu

hi,

für 

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03) 
```

wirst noch die firmware mit emerge linux-firmware installieren müssen

----------

## Simonheld

Verstehe ich nicht ... musste ich auf meinem alten system auch nicht ....

----------

